# How do I set up the heat lamp?



## AlasTTTair (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi

I've ordered my vivarium from 888reptiles.co.uk and it comes flat-packed with no extra heating or lighting accessories.

I've ordered a heat bulb with it, and went to town today to buy a light bulb holder. Then it struck me: I have no idea how to set it up!!

How on Earth am I going to attach it to the ceiling and connect it to a power source? I don't have any wires, electrical knowhow or DIY competence!

Please help


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

TBH, if you don't


> ...have any wires, electrical knowhow or DIY competence!


 then I'd get someone who does to do it for you!

You say you bought a lamp holder, is it a ceramic one? It should be to withstand the heat of a heat lamp, unless the heat lamp is just an ordinary reflector lamp, in which case the holder should still be a heat resistant one with heat resistant wiring as well.

It's an easy enough thing to do if you know what you're doing, but equally easy to screw it up if you really don't have a clue, and the consequences of that could be pretty serious!


----------



## michelle21 (Aug 2, 2008)

When I got my DIY viv I bought a ceramic light holder, drilled a hole through the tank wall to put a wire through and attached it to the holder. Then you screw the holder to the wall/ceiling depending on where you want it. But.... as above, if you aren't sure, get someone to do it for you.


----------



## AlasTTTair (Jul 27, 2008)

I didn't actually buy the bulb holder. There's a pet shop near me, so I may take the viv there once assembled and ask him to install it for me. 

I'd rather do it myself to save £, but I imagine I'd do a pretty bad job.

I've been recommended to use normal reflector bulbs. I bought a 100w spot bulb (screw) today. Should this be OK? 

What equipment would I need. Obviously the bulb holder, but where would i get wires etc from?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

You don't mention what animal it's for, or the size of the viv, but a 100W reflector chucks out quite a bit of heat and might be too much, will you be using a stat with it?

You should be OK with a normal heat resistant holder, from Homebase etc..., but make sure it says it's for high temps, you can get wire from there too. Are you screwing the holder to the top, or will it be hanging from a cable?

I would still recommend you get someone competent to do it for you, or at least check it over after you've done it. Electrickery is dangerous stuff in the wrong hands, I've seen wiring that scares the crap out of me, and some of it done by people who really ought to know what they're doing!


----------



## AlasTTTair (Jul 27, 2008)

It's for a bearded dragon. The vivarium is 4x2x2. 

Hadn't considered this when I bought this. For some reason I thought it would all be very straight forward. Assumed most reptile owners wouldn't be part-time electricians lol.

I may have to assemble the viv and take it to the pet shop to ask him to wire it for me. Maybe I'd have been better ordering the complete setup from petzoo (which comes with the light fitting installed for an extra £20). 

Should work out a bit cheaper this way (buying 2nd hand stat etc), but I just want to get it all set up ASAP.

Can I ask, would this item (T-Rex Ceramic light fitting £9.65 - Pet Zoo Online Reptile Shop & Exotic Pet Store) save me from having to do it and be just as effective?


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

If you buy that you'll have to drill a hole in the top of the viv, take the plug off and thread the wire through. Its cheaper on triple 8, i wouldn't use petzoo


----------



## AlasTTTair (Jul 27, 2008)

Juzza12 said:


> If you buy that you'll have to drill a hole in the top of the viv, take the plug off and thread the wire through. Its cheaper on triple 8, i wouldn't use petzoo


Couldn't find it on triple 8, but will this be as good as getting one wired up with separate bulb holder and wiring?


----------



## AlasTTTair (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry, just found it on triple 8, but question above still applies. Also, would I be able to use a normal reflector bulb in this fitting?


----------



## AlasTTTair (Jul 27, 2008)

I REALLY don't understand why, in every post I read on every website, they simply reference "getting a heat lamp", but don't mention that it involves wiring, drilling etc.

How can this not be a big deal!? Are all reptile enthusiasts also part-time electricians?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I use the same as what the post has. To save on drilling ect, take out the vent put through the cable,put tape around the excess hole. Plug into stat, and wallah. and you don't need to nail up the heat lamp, a strong tape can hold it up, but make sure you change the tape every soo often.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Relying on tape to hold a heat lamp is a very bad idea and potentially hazardous, heat will soften the adhesive and the lamp could fall and shatter, or worse start a fire. It's precisely because of people doing dangerous things like this that it's best to let a competent person do it for you, for the sake of a few quid it's not worth taking a chance.


----------



## angelcam (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree, I mean I can understand that you might need a quick fix, but the safety of your pet should come first. I'm really new at this whole pet thing, but I'm still not taking any chances. By the way, where are the best places for the holders??? I have drills, screwdrivers, easy access to wiring but no holder- typical huh?


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> I REALLY don't understand why, in every post I read on every website, they simply reference "getting a heat lamp", but don't mention that it involves wiring, drilling etc.
> 
> How can this not be a big deal!? Are all reptile enthusiasts also part-time electricians?



But how can you have lived this far and noted that every single light fighting you have ever seen isn't just stuck on with glue !


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

herpmad_boi said:


> and you don't need to nail up the heat lamp, a strong tape can hold it up, but make sure you change the tape every soo often.


WOW,,,that is such a bad idea.
Doing that you risk the heat lamp falling onto the floor and letting the viv inhabitant lie on top of it during the "off" time. When the heat trigger brings the lamp back on, your precious pet is burnt or cooked. 

Only ever secure with fixings (i.e. screws etc) never tape,,,PLEASE


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

P.S. even glues such as epoxy resins will go brittle over time and may fall off or be snapped off by a snake mooching around top of its viv.


----------

